# Jonas to Rainbow Bridge



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

Just put my beautiful 11 almost 12 year old black german shepherd Jonas to sleep. I am so sad and the grief is overwhelming even though I knew this day was coming. He was my best friend (besides hubby), my protector and just a wonderful dog. Wonderful memories, but just wish I could have had more time with him. I will miss him sooooooo much. My other dog Haley who is a german shepherd mix was raised by Jonas and I'm not sure how she will react to him being gone. He was put to sleep on the floor in the family room, his favorite place. Haley sniffed him before they took him away and with my tears I think she knew what was going on. Hope she will be ok without him. Thanks for listening to my rambling, but this is such a caring website, it comforts me.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. 11+ years is truly a blessing to have. I hope Haley adjusts well, giving her some extra love right now will probably help both of you. This is a very comforting site, there are many who've been there and many like me headed to the same situation much sooner than we'd like. Wish you comfort and peace.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry - hugs to you and yours.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG GSDBESTK9 . . that picture look just like my Jonas


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:rip: So sorry for the loss of your precious boy. May he run free at the bridge.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your great loss. 
rest in peace beautiful jonas.
take care, many blessings.


----------



## gsdlady2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I joined this forum today. On this past Friday, I put my faithful and loving male shepherd down. I rescued him 11 yrs ago and had 11 wonderful years with him. My grief is terrible. I can feel your pain and to be honest I don't know what to do. I guess time will help. I have a female shepherd who also raised, she is lost without him. 

I have had 6 other shepards and the sadness is worse than any of the others. I guess its because I rescued this dog the day my spouse left and he picked me. He was at a shelter, laying there all depressed and when they opened the cage, out he came and licked me and my son who was 14 at the time. That decided it, home he went. He had been beaten and mistreated yet he was one of the best and lovable dogs I ever had.

I plan concentrate on my dog that is left, maybe you can comfort Haley and find peace with her. I am thinking of rescuing another but everyone is saying its too soon. 

I really dont' know.

I hope your pain eases and your memories of him make you smile.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Huxley (Nov 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, we were in that position two months ago when we had to put our male aussie down due to diabetes (after three years of every day insulin shots)however knowing his time was coming to an end and decided to get our fist gsd! He helped a lot in Huxleys upbringing! Our female cried or seemed like it for couple of days and still does if we slip and say his name. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you so much. Feeding Haley tonight was rough. I have had many dogs in my life but Jonas was very special. I loved him sooo much. As my husband says I could never leave the room without him trailing right behind me. I know it was time, and I had prayed that he would have one last trip Thanksgiving to my husband's parents in Nebraska and my prayer came true, for that I am so thankful. I will love Haley and care for her and I think she definitely will need another companion she can raise. Jonas taught her everything. I brought her home at 8 weeks and he showed her the ropes. She is whining a lot tonight . . we will just console each other in our grief. My husband is the strong one and I have him to lean on too. Thanks for caring. Sincerely, Holly


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My deepest condolences on your loss, it's never easy.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, Holly.. I cannot imagine your heartbreak
Jan


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and your husband at this sad time. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Jonas.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Holly, I am very sorry to read about your Jonas' passing away. He sounds like he was a superb companion and loyal friend. The first weeks are just like someone here described. Besides being so painful and full of tears, they are confusing weeks. What does one do without the sunshine? All we can do is try to imagine them happy and peaceful in their new home, and try to go on with our lives, such that they are. Heartfelt sympathies to you.


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you so much . . He definitely was my heart dog . . put others dogs to sleep and this is pain I've never experienced. The only other time was when my mother passed away and that was horrible. Haley is doing better . .extra attention given to her .. still can't put his food bowl up and I hold his collar every once in awhile and cry . . . My thoughts and prayers are with you also . . maybe we will both find peace and healing soon


----------

